# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  American proverb?

## Pinczakko

What is the meaning of this proverb: "China in your hand". I'm not sure wheter it's American proverb or not   ::

----------


## waxwing

I don't think it's a proverb, at least if it is I've never heard of it, but a band called "T'Pau" had a hit song called "China in Your Hands". Long time ago, 20+ years. British band if I recall correctly.

----------


## chaika

I've never heard of it either, and I'm not in China. I'm in the US.

----------


## Pravit

I can only guess this has nothing to do with the country China. It must have to do with that type of porcelain tableware known as china.

----------


## waxwing

Yes thanks for mentioning that Pravit, I forgot to. My location is just a coincidence in this case  ::

----------


## Pravit

I suppose it could be applied to any situation in which you have something rather precious and easily breakable in your hands, literally or figuratively. But I've never heard of it before. 
PS Waxwing: Getting a better idea now of what e and logarithms are.  ::

----------


## TheMoonMonst3r

> What is the meaning of this proverb: "China in your hand". I'm not sure wheter it's American proverb or not

 Ah, yes, capitalist proverb.  As we say v Amerikye, "China in your hand, eat lots of sand" ... when you say this, it mean "lots of years of wealth and riches oppressing those proletariat bitches"  ::

----------

I think CCCP 's figured it out...not  ::  
Its not a proverb at all..I've never heard it nor has anyone else in america .its probably from that band he mentioned.

----------


## mp510

I never heard of it and i lived in America my entire life.  ::

----------

it's only a guess but I think the song may be a play on the expression "putty in your hands " which usually means you don't have to try hard winning people over. When putty is heated though, like clay,it becomes solid, brittle and hard to change.

----------


## Тостер

Either that or it means that you're in a delicate situation. That is to say that the china (here meaning delicate dishware, not the country) will break if you are not carful with it. Thus we infer (spelling) that if one is not carful with the situation at hand, it will "break" and cause one troubles. 
Just my two cents...

----------


## Pinczakko

seems to be no single answer   ::  . Perhaps indeed, it's not a proverb  ::

----------

